# smoke unit lionel 6-18058 century club hudson



## frank (Oct 25, 2010)

Does anyone know how to turn off the smoke unit on a Lionel 6-18058 Century Club 773 Hudson in the conventional mode. Is there a manual on-off switch for the smoke unit on this locomotive. I can't find it if there is one?
Thanks! Frank


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

This might offer some marginal help. See page 15 of manual:

http://www.lionel.com/media/servicedocuments/71-8058-250.pdf

Lionel warns against running without smoke fluid (though they don't say how to disengage the unit). They do give a code to turn the unit on when the loco is idle, so maybe (???) there's another code to turn the unit off at all times ???

TJ


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Page 10 code 8 of TMCC turns it off !!
Really nice manual TJ!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

T-Man,

Ohhh ... I missed that in the manual. Good find to you!!!

TJ


----------

